# Las Vegas strip - grocery store?



## SallyMagoo (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi, we'll be in LV next week, and decided not to get a car.  We found we did just fine last time getting around on the Deuce bus in front of the HGVC Strip.  We're going on a Gray Line tour of Red Rocks park to get out of town one day - I think the price was reasonable, and includes lunch.  Gee, I'm beginning to feel old!

My question:  what would be the best strategy for buying some groceries for breakfast/lunch?  We usually like to eat breakfast in to save money.  The costs at the HGVC store were outrageously high for juice, milk, etc.  Does anyone know where the nearest grocery store would be?  Would a cab be our best option, and is there any other transportation available to that store?  How about Walgreen's, which isn't far.  I forget whether the Walgreen's on the strip had much in the way of groceries.  

Thanks!

Sally


----------



## ava (Jun 13, 2007)

We stayed at the Summer Bay in Las Vegas a couple of months ago and they had a free shuttle to the grocery store. I believe the closest grocery story was a couple of miles from the strip. A taxi shouldn't be too expensive.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 13, 2007)

Where are you staying?  If you are at the HGVC Las Vegas Strip, you could take the bus on Sahara West to Decatur where there is a huge Smiths and a large shopping area.  I don't think there is anything on Sahara to the East.  There is a Walgreen's on Las Vegas Blvd., in fact there are two now.  They have a bit of food, enough for breakfast.  There is a CVS as well, and I am sure that they do as well, although they are more expensive than the neighborhood CVS stores.  

Here's a link that has quite a bit of info on Las Vegas Grocery Stores.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jun 13, 2007)

I usually hit the Walgreen's on the strip at Convention Center Drive...about a 7 - 10 minute walk from the HGVC Strip location.    They have a sufficient grocery selection for breakfast items and if you are creative probably can get your lunch items from them as well.  A bit limited than a full service grocery store, but they have more than the HGVC store downstairs.

For what it's worth, while I wouldn't shop at the store at the HGVC strip for a weeks worth of groceries, it's not a bad resource at all for odds and ends!!!


----------



## labguides (Jun 13, 2007)

Grand Chateau runs a shuttle to Albertson's 1x daily. That Albertsons is not upscale.
I travel with peanut butter, jelly and instant oatmeal. I rely on leftovers from the previous night for lunch.


----------



## JamminJoe (Jun 14, 2007)

On the South end of the strip there is a great discount grocery store (can't recall the name, I think its Food For Less or something like that). Just head South and as you go past the airport, on your left you will see it, there are also some outlet stores, restaurants, etc. I would guess about 10 minn from "the strip." When I stay at Grandview it's on my right, when coming from the Strip it will be on your left.


----------



## RichM (Jun 14, 2007)

Yes - it's Food 4 Less.  It's just a couple blocks north of and across the street from WorldMark Las Vegas.


___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 14, 2007)

If you are staying at Grandview, Worldmark, Cancún, etc., you have another close choice besides Food 4 Less.  You can turn right on Windmill heading North and go a few blocks and you will find a very large, ultra-modern, full service Von's Supermarket (That's Safeway, with another name, and your Safeway card will work there).

In fact, if you go to Smiths Supermarket in Vegas, a Kroeger card will work there as well.

Fern


----------



## SallyMagoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for all your tips.  I will keep the Smiths in mind, but might just go to the Walgreen's if we don't want to brave the heat to take a bus to Smiths.  We hear it will be in the low 100's.  

We'll be at the HGVC on the Las Vegas Strip.  Can hardly wait!


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 15, 2007)

I think it is suppose to cool down a little bit.  Today it officially was 106º at my house, but my thermometers said 109º.  And we went to Sunset Station at about 6 PM, and it was 113º there.  Its always hotter there than anywhere else in town I know of.

Right now it is 10:15 PM, and the temp here is 93º.  It won't "cool off" till about 6 AM.  The low tomorrow morning is expected to be 82º.

When you go to the store to get your breakfast goodies, get some water.  Bring an insulated sleeve if you have one.  Before you go to sleep place a bottle which is about 1/4 full in the freezer.  In the morning fill it the rest of the way and take it with you.  It is important to drink plenty of water, more than you ever think you need.  And that's water, not soda, not beer.  By the time you feel thirsty you are on the way to dehydration.  

Fern


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Jun 16, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> Where are you staying?  If you are at the HGVC Las Vegas Strip, you could take the bus on Sahara West to Decatur where there is a huge Smiths and a large shopping area.  I don't think there is anything on Sahara to the East.  There is a Walgreen's on Las Vegas Blvd., in fact there are two now.  They have a bit of food, enough for breakfast.  There is a CVS as well, and I am sure that they do as well, although they are more expensive than the neighborhood CVS stores.
> 
> Here's a link that has quite a bit of info on Las Vegas Grocery Stores.



There's a strip mall East on Sahara at the SW corner of Sahara & Maryland Parkway that has an Albertsons..That's probably about a mile east of HGVC Strip though. you probably wouldn't want to walk it unless you're just going to be carrying a bag or two. If you cabbed it, it'd probably be cheaper to buy what you need at the HGVC store..


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 16, 2007)

I wouldn't walk east on Sahara to Maryland Parkway.  It gets "untouristy" pretty quickly...  

Use the same sort of caution you'd use at home, or in any major metro area.

Fern


----------



## winger (Jun 17, 2007)

what ever it is, we just arrived this afternoon in LV, and it is dang HOT. The wind tunnel I sat thru in the airport's shuttle line was nothing I have ever experienced before. At least it is dry, not humid.

Anyways, staying at Polo, I just checked out Walgreens...not too bad in terms of selections, picked up some juice, water, milk and chips just to get started. We already have cereal and crackers to start the day. Tomorrow, we'll take the morning grocery shuttle to Albertsons for more substantial supplies, like meats and vegies.  Round trip is about 1 1/2 hrs.


----------



## SallyMagoo (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi, just back from Vegas and it was hot - glad to get back to Denver.  We learned a lot of facts about the amazing growth on the strip in construction and planned demolitions on our bus tour of Vegas and Red Rock park.  We made our gambling money last, but didn't come back big winners.  Saw many shows, including KA, which was great.  

We decided to spend the few extra bucks and buy our water, juice and milk at the HGVC marketplace.  (I had been turned off by that store last April because we had gotten some really bad breakfast sandwiches there).  It was worth the convenience.  I noticed that the HGVC on the Strip doesn't have much in the way of activities -- too bad they don't do a shuttle to Albertson's like the Marriott.  But then they wouldn't sell so much in their store.  

We took lessons on Pai Gow poker and roulette, which was fun, but didn't really bring big money to get involved in those.  Maybe next time.  

We discussed moving to Vegas after our daughter finishes high school if union construction jobs fall off in Denver (my husband is an electrician).  I think I could take it for a few years, but wouldn't want to settle there permanently because of the heat.  

9,000 people a month are moving to Vegas per the bus driver!

Sally


----------

